# Off Duty



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Off Duty: The World's Greatest Chefs Cook At Home..
David Nicholls

Any opinions on this book?


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

No one has this book??
Hmmm... I'm starting to think I'm picking crappy books!


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi! I am new to this board--have been enjoying reading posts for the past few days. Seems like a great place to be!

I bought this book about two months ago--but haven't done a whole lot with it.

I actually expected the recipes in it to be a little more "down home"--you know like macaroni and cheese and other comfort favourites.

Will have to make a point to try SOMETHING in it this week.


----------

